# Control your freaking animals (vent)



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

If anyone read my thread under health you already know a friends horse was injured and ended up with a shoulder fracture fighting with a stallion that got loose and came over the fence into his property. Here's my thought....my friends have spend countless hours fixing the fence because the neighbors horses continue to destroy it trying to get to the mare that lives with their horse. 

The horse will run the fence line, take the fence down, and raise h3ll all the time.

My thought is...CONTROL YOUR FREAKING STALLION. NOw that he's hurt another horse, possibly bred the mare (and that was a freaking ugly stallion too) and could have hurt someone. The mare's owner has tried slapping him with whip to keep him out of the barn, tried spraying a hose in his face and he won't go away if he happens to get in the pasture. He kicks doors and is generally distructive.

...people that don't control their animals and won't repair the damage their animals do irritate me! That's not being a good neighbor.

(end vent)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

What can I say? He's a stallion, they're wild.

Well, not all of them, but most of the ones I've seen and heard about. I know there are heaps of great stallions in the world, but some can be very dangerous.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Stallions shouldnt be kept in pastures that boarder a property. End of story.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Miss Katie said:


> Stallions shouldnt be kept in pastures that boarder a property. End of story.


I second that


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

It's not like the guy doesn't have round pens and other pastures to put him in. He has stalls too and he insists on putting him in the pasture right next to the mare and our friends horse separated by a t-post fence. RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think Kansas has laws about stallion containment. Fences have to be so high etc. If they don't they should. Everyone I know who keeps stallions keep them in a seperate inner corral with 6' fences.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I told my friends to call animal control if he comes over again. The animal control people will get sick of the calls I'd guess and may do something about it.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> What can I say? He's a stallion, they're wild.


I'm sorry, but that is just not an excuse! That attitude is WHY there are so many stupid stallion owners out there! (not calling you stupid)

I have 2 stallions on my property and in the last 7 years (since I've had stallions) they have NEVER gotten out nor caused any damage. And yes, they are pastured next to other mares. (not ours) It is possible to do if you just try a little.

In Texas, it is legal to kill ANY animal who is on your property that makes you fear for your life.

If he was MY neighbor, I would be informing him that if his stallion comes on my property again, I would fear for my life and his guy would be dog food! (Not that I would really do it but make him think that. Although I just might do it if he really was dangerous)

I would also have my mare to the vet for the abortion shot and send him the bill for that and any other damages. If he didn't pay in a reasonable length of time I would take him to small claims court. I would put it in writing along with the bill.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

that is riduculous i know exactly what you mean only my issue is with neighbors attack dogs not stallions, but anyway
you're right, the nieghbor should keep his stallion contained, he could cause other serious damage on top of what he has already done, i would be on a tear and that man would be very afraid...very...also im pretty sure it is legal everywhere if another persons animal comes onto your property causeing damage you have the right to shoot the animal, (i should know :evil: ) 
well good luck with the evil fence destroying stallion lol


----------



## LinRodeo (Jan 30, 2008)

Perhaps the threat or intent of a LAWSUIT for negligence may motivate the stallion owner to do something. May I suggest castration since you mentioned he's ugly.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

If he belonged to me he'd have been gelded at birth.
Poor thing didn't mean to be ugly I'm sure but he's a bag of bones TWH with a knife neck, really weak loin attachment and is just generally fugly. All of his horses are thin, I do hope animal control gets him eventually. 

See, it's not my mare he's terrorizing, and her owner is too timid to cause waves. I guess she will if she gets a fugly baby.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I think Kansas has laws about stallion containment. Fences have to be so high etc. If they don't they should. Everyone I know who keeps stallions keep them in a seperate inner corral with 6' fences.


Those rules should be everywhere.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

we have shot one pit bull and a few coyotes for desturbing our live stock, by law you have the right to, before we had star gelded our neighbours mare's would come visit him (we have 6 ft high pannel fencing in our large paddock...one phone call to them and they would be right there.....we are extreamly friendly with them so if one of there horses is out they don't have to worry about coming on to the property if we're not here to catch it.......unless it's a servers case of animal neglect a a.c.o will not do any thing....ask the local sheriff what local laws are about shotting anlawful live stock


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

In my personal experience, on the fenceline where the ugly stallion is, I would put an electric fence that would knock him on his butt when he hit it. We have had up to 3 stallions at any given time and I have electric fence up. They have been pastured next to the neihbors mares and my mares and even right next to each other and they know that the fence means stop or it will nail them. I have only ever had 4 foot fences and once they have learned what electric fence is they never have tried to jump it or anything, no stallion fights between any of them and no escaped horses.


----------

